# The Amalgam



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a slingshot created from the amalgam of a laminate Flippinout (Nathan) gave me, a design outline from Dragonmaster I based the slingshot on, and my execution of design alteration, shaping of style and personal hand fit.

I wanted to try the ball instead of using the originally designed pinky hole, as I preferred having my pinky above the hole and not in it.

It is sanded to a high grit (Sorry Dayhiker) because it was only getting a coat of 50/50 linseed beeswax mix

View attachment Slingshot; dragon master2.pdf


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You did that piece of wood justice Ray!!

I can't wait to shoot this one. I can tell it is going to be a great shooter


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi i like this a nice bit of kit


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Thule (Feb 4, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love it!I love it!I love it!I love it!I love it!I love it!I love it!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow that looks fantastic


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice! -- Tex


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"wow" 3 master in a slingshot, the whole work is beautiful, congratulations to the 3.
Cheers .......... Alf


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

extremely sweet!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That really looks nice, Ray. And I know that original design with the pinky hole shoots great. I'll bet that one will be great, too.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic mate


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

After giving this a few more looks, I am really impressed. I can see that you allowed the purpleheart to "mellow and mature" after you shaped it. Often when purpleheart is freshly cut, it is much more garish and bright. The color is very consistent and deep and it is obvious you gave it time for it to develop its character. The use of linseed and beeswax will only add to this beauty. Surface finishes applied before the wood matures in color leaves it looking just too purple for too long.

Very nice Ray! With that kind of skill, I will be sending more laminates from my shop your way.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Your composition of woods into a laminate are the basis of what heightens a design's final effect. It was a real treat to have a piece to work with. Thanks again Nathan for the gift.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Beauty! Very nice work!


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

You had me at the name, and then I saw the actual item...wow.
Just when I think I've seen the smoothest, coolest, most original woodwork ever, someone posts something like this and I have to move the bar.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great work, Ray!
I like the bulb at the bottom, looks like it provides good consistent hand placement.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's some great work right there!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the slingshot, love the wood!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> Great work, Ray!
> I like the bulb at the bottom, looks like it provides good consistent hand placement.


Pretty much why I added the Heart pine to make the bulb since I found the original design in a board cut (actually a 3/8) was somewhat doing this. The original isn't quite as angular where the fork meets the round on the end.


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

cool shape. Really nice


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice on Ray!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

That is a pretty cool slingshot. I like the colors.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Very interisting indeed! Looks soooo cool! Nice job mate!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't believe I just now found this thread. Ray, that is a fantastic job.


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

Stunning.


----------

